# Brutalized attack on Gyno patients



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 21, 2014)

*Hopkins to pay $190M after doc taped pelvic exams*

http://news.msn.com/us/hopkins-to-pay-dollar190m-after-doc-taped-pelvic-exams



> BALTIMORE (AP) — A gynecologist who secretly used a pen-like camera to record hundreds of videos and photos of his patients' sex organs during pelvic exams will cost one of the world's most prestigious medical centers $190 million in a settlement with more than 8,000 women.


Not to sound completely heartless on this, but if the women didn't know something was happening to them, how were they "brutalized"? Obviously the hospital notified their patients, but wouldn't it be in everyone's best interest if it never left the campus?

Obviously this has caused some serious grief to many of these women, but it raises a serious question: would you want to know if something like this happened to you? On the plus side, you get a big financial bonus, but a very big negative is the fact you know your junk is out there (potentially) for the world to see.


----------



## Supe (Jul 22, 2014)

Not to be a dick, but what exactly constitutes inappropriate touching during a gynecological exam? The other question which comes to mind is how did no other assistants ever notice this going on?


----------



## Dark Knight (Jul 22, 2014)

Dexman PE said:


> *Hopkins to pay $190M after doc taped pelvic exams*
> 
> http://news.msn.com/us/hopkins-to-pay-dollar190m-after-doc-taped-pelvic-exams
> 
> ...




I guess it is a matter of trust. You trust a professional to do a job with integrity. When that trust is violated lawyers will have a field day and use words like the one you mentioned to make a point. As much as I dislike lawyers, do agree with this one.


----------



## csb (Jul 22, 2014)

Supe said:


> Not to be a dick, but what exactly constitutes inappropriate touching during a gynecological exam? The other question which comes to mind is how did no other assistants ever notice this going on?




When a doctor is giving you a prostate exam, do you expect him to get in and out pretty quickly? Trust me...it's all clinical and it's going to be noticed if they deviate.


----------



## Supe (Jul 22, 2014)

csb said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > Not to be a dick, but what exactly constitutes inappropriate touching during a gynecological exam? The other question which comes to mind is how did no other assistants ever notice this going on?
> ...




I gotcha. But if it was a length of time issue, I'm surprised nobody flagged it sooner. You'd think it would have been noticed by the patient or other techs/assistants on a comparitive basis.


----------



## csb (Jul 22, 2014)

It sounds like he didn't have a nurse present, which I think is against the law in my state.

I agree that during it all happening, no one would have really noticed. But imagine the shock you'd have to find out that someone took pictures of your goodies. It's hard enough to take off all my clothes and scoot to the edge of the table, but I figure, "He's a professional, so just get over it." This would have me questioning going back to anyone.


----------



## KevinA (Jul 22, 2014)

My GF is an ob/gyn doc. She always has someone in the room during exams.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 22, 2014)

at least he wont be seeing anymore patients ever...


----------



## csb (Jul 22, 2014)

KevinA said:


> My GF is an ob/gyn doc. She always has someone in the room during exams.




Not to sidetrack this completely, but I think you're the first engineer/doctor couple I've heard of on the board.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 22, 2014)

inverted hatchet wound


----------



## KevinA (Jul 22, 2014)

csb said:


> KevinA said:
> 
> 
> > My GF is an ob/gyn doc. She always has someone in the room during exams.
> ...


It is nice to be with a vagina expert. :true:


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 22, 2014)

KevinA said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > KevinA said:
> ...


are you a tunnel engineer?


----------



## csb (Jul 22, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> inverted hatchet wound




And this is why you're on the couch.


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 22, 2014)

csb said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > inverted hatchet wound
> ...


would you prefer beef curtains?


----------



## KevinA (Jul 22, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> KevinA said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...


Ha. No, but I do perform test borings and site explorations.


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 22, 2014)

KevinA said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > KevinA said:
> ...




So both you and your wife perform standard penetration tests?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 22, 2014)

KevinA said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > KevinA said:
> ...


just make sure you always do a textural anaysis


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 22, 2014)

do you drive in the piles too?


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 22, 2014)

And wear proper PPE. Don't want to end up in a work-related accident, right Mike?


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 22, 2014)

always protect your head


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 22, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> csb said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...




You ever notice that the majority of slang for the male parts are not degrading, however the references you're making are.... I don't think any woman would ever be secure in what she looks like if you refer to her parts as beef curtains...


----------



## NJmike PE (Jul 22, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> NJmike PE said:
> 
> 
> > csb said:
> ...


ok, how about wizards sleeve?


----------



## csb (Jul 22, 2014)

EG- have you ever heard Robin Williams riff on the male member? "What a ridiculous piece of flesh!" I'll look for it tonight...I'm guessing work filters won't let me get far today.


----------



## KevinA (Jul 22, 2014)

She does come home with some interesting stories. I tell her all the time I wish I could follow her around for a day and just see what she has to put up with. She works her ass off sometimes though, like the last couple days she was on-call, she worked about 40 hours in 2 days, delivered 6 babies, and saw about 30 gyn patients.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 22, 2014)

^ good lord. Kudos to Mrs. KevinA. :thumbs:


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 22, 2014)

csb said:


> EG- have you ever heard Robin Williams riff on the male member? "What a ridiculous piece of flesh!" I'll look for it tonight...I'm guessing work filters won't let me get far today.




nope, never heard it... I don't have speakers on this pc anyway


----------



## csb (Jul 22, 2014)

KevinA said:


> She does come home with some interesting stories. I tell her all the time I wish I could follow her around for a day and just see what she has to put up with. She works her ass off sometimes though, like the last couple days she was on-call, she worked about 40 hours in 2 days, delivered 6 babies, and saw about 30 gyn patients.




Our GP delivered our kid early in the morning on a Saturday. It was then we found out he puts a lot of effort into his hair and wears thick glasses. He was on-call that weekend. He still stopped in and made rounds. I could never have a doctor's schedule. Good on Dr. A.


----------



## Supe (Jul 22, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > NJmike PE said:
> ...




LMFAO. I learned a new one today!


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 22, 2014)

engineergurl said:


> You ever notice that the majority of slang for the male parts are not degrading, however the references you're making are.... I don't think any woman would ever be secure in what she looks like if you refer to her parts as beef curtains...


On the flip side, people can make jokes about hurting or mutilating male genitalia but that's a no-no for female parts (Ron Burgundy's "I will punch you in the ovary" excepted). I think the so-called humor comes from targeting what men/women are most insecure about.


----------



## engineergurl (Jul 22, 2014)

YMZ PE said:


> engineergurl said:
> 
> 
> > You ever notice that the majority of slang for the male parts are not degrading, however the references you're making are.... I don't think any woman would ever be secure in what she looks like if you refer to her parts as beef curtains...
> ...


very true... women have a higher tolerance for pain than men and are smart enough to acknowledge that all parts (male and female) are strange looking which is why we don't walk around naked, while men think their parts are what makes them attractive but can take a little pain?


----------

